# Advice for wife’s first watch..



## Watcho_Libre (7 mo ago)

Disclaimer: I’m new to watch collecting, currently wearing a Junghans Meister Chrono for work and Zelos Spearfish as my everyday. She recently made a comment after seeing my new hobby that she would like a watch. First knee jerk reaction was to get on a waitlist for a Rolex Datejust which I did, but her birthday is coming in December and I wanna have something for her locked in place.

I’m looking specifically for something that is good for an everyday use though she typically dresses very nice and typically prefers elegance. That said, I would add that a date function is pretty important. I’ve been looking for something a little sporty but with diamonds and a date. I’ve been considering many brands and really think that I’m limited by my small scope of knowledge with regards to the industry. I’m really open to all suggestions, automatic, handwind, quartz. It’d be nice to keep in mind serviceability too. Mid-sized 31-37mm cases. Im avoiding the integrated bracelet watches as well because I’d like her to have 2-3 strap variations that could perhaps fit another future watch too. Any suggestions from the big brands? Suggestions of micro brands?

Budget would be sub 7k.

I’ve recently looked at the Longines Master Collection Diamond L25030873 on a bracelet, then adding some straps along with the gift. I’ve also looked at Tudor Glamour Date Diamond bezel and dial. 

Thank you kindly for your suggestions.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

Watcho_Libre said:


> Disclaimer: I’m new to watch collecting, currently wearing a Junghans Meister Chrono for work and Zelos Spearfish as my everyday. She recently made a comment after seeing my new hobby that she would like a watch. First knee jerk reaction was to get on a waitlist for a Rolex Datejust which I did, but her birthday is coming in December and I wanna have something for her locked in place.
> 
> I’m looking specifically for something that is good for an everyday use though she typically dresses very nice and typically prefers elegance. That said, I would add that a date function is pretty important. I’ve been looking for something a little sporty but with diamonds and a date. I’ve been considering many brands and really think that I’m limited by my small scope of knowledge with regards to the industry. I’m really open to all suggestions, automatic, handwind, quartz. It’d be nice to keep in mind serviceability too. Mid-sized 31-37mm cases. Im avoiding the integrated bracelet watches as well because I’d like her to have 2-3 strap variations that could perhaps fit another future watch too. Any suggestions from the big brands? Suggestions of micro brands?
> 
> ...


It's hard to buy for other ladies. We all seem to gravitate in other directions. Many ladies do not care for automatics, but I do. Personally, I adore my Tudor Black Bay gold and silver. It can be had at a substantial discount through Joma shop. It does not have diamonds, but it has an always appropriate "goes with anything" look. The lume is great too. I also love my Tudor Royal. It does have an integrated bracelet, but I just like the look. I don't tend to switch up on bracelets for straps anyhow. I like to be able to wash the bracelet.









Another strong contender for a lady who dresses well is a Cartier watch. I mean...it is a magical cross between coveted jewelry and a functional timepiece. The Cartier watches have graced the wrists of princesses and queens  You can't miss. My personal favorite is the Cartier Ballon Blue. Maybe one day... I do have a Vintage Pasha and enjoy it very much, but still grab this Black Bay all the time. I had this on my phone...it wears well.











Good luck with your hunt!

Edited to say the Cartier tank is as timeless as they come.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

It may be worth while to see what she likes. Show her some IG posts or some of the watches you may be considering. My wife is hard to shop for. She doesn't like most of the watches I've showed her and the ones she did like were a surprise to me. You dont have to tell her what you got her to save the surprise for December.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

I recently bought my wife this Raymond Weil Toccata. 

She’s in a director-level position and dresses professionally every day, and she loves the way this fits in with her wardrobe. 

She is a bit of a watch fan (she’s a lurker here) and prefers the convenience of quartz.

We went to the AD and _she_ picked it out.

My recommendation (and hers, over my shoulder) is that you set your sights at this level for your wife, and let her give you some ideas (via Insta or Reddit) as to what she’d like to see on her wrist.


----------



## TechBacon (May 21, 2021)

I like that Tudor but not sure mine would go for gold


----------



## FlightTime (Dec 28, 2016)

You may want to consider getting her a slightly more entry level piece, and let it blossom from there. I bought a simple/classic Tissot for my wife as her first watch, as well as a few straps to change it up. After about a year she pulled the trigger on a Nomos, and now she’s eyeballing brands like JLC. I think if you go straight for the Datejust, she won’t totally appreciate what she has.

I highly recommend Nomos or Tissot, but if you really want to get her something special that is sporty yet elegant, I wouldn’t look any further than Grand Seiko.

Also, consider taking her to an AD of multiple brands and put a few watches on her wrist. She will know in about 4 seconds what she likes and doesn’t like


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)

Black Bay 31/36?


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> It's hard to buy for other ladies. We all seem to gravitate in other directions. Many ladies do not care for automatics, but I do. Personally, I adore my Tudor Black Bay gold and silver. It can be had at a substantial discount through Joma shop. It does not have diamonds, but it has an always appropriate "goes with anything" look. The lume is great too. I also love my Tudor Royal. It does have an integrated bracelet, but I just like the look. I don't tend to switch up on bracelets for straps anyhow. I like to be able to wash the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16730955
> 
> ...


Listen to the lady!......Cartier all the way! 

By the evidence in the picture, she has good taste in both watches and jewelry!


----------



## thabuffal0 (9 mo ago)

Old school Tudor Royal, absolutely


----------



## GCBC (Mar 3, 2013)

if it can be sporty why not something that YOU could wear if she ends up just not like having anything on her wrist at all? something like the new 36mm Breitling super ocean? seems like it could go both ways for sure.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Raymond Weil or Longines? My wife has both and really like them.


----------



## NPIversen (Aug 8, 2021)

Unless she has shown interest in a particular type of watch I would buy a Cartier tank.

It's an extremely versatile watch from a very well respected brand. I know several women who was gifted a tank or bought it on their own - and they all think very highly of the watch.

The only reason I didn't buy one for my wife is she already had a quality quartz watch (and some of questionable quality) and I knew she wanted a sweeping seconds hand. So I took her by some AD's and took notes on what she tried on. I am sure I could have found a watch on my own she would enjoy, but chances are I would be thinking too much about my own preferences if I had not taken he to the stores.

EDIT: Didn't notice the date window requirement. I believe There are some cartier tanks with a date window, but they may be too large/expensive.


----------



## Charlie_Kilo (Aug 28, 2020)

My wife loves her Victorinox I.N.O.X V in Rose Gold/Navy Blue dial with paracord strap. She also gets several positive comments from other ladies. She wears it when casual or dressy. But, maybe not something she would wear with formal or evening wear. She really wants a "tank" style watch in addition and so we are still trying to narrow down that choice. But, for now, this one has exceeded our expectations. Btw, there are other color choices. Also, if the paracord strap is a no-go with your wife, it can be changed out easily enough. Just one of _many_ suggestions you will probably get here. Good luck!

I apologize for not have a wrist shot at the moment.


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

Women like diamonds.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

I recently went through this same exercise for both my wife and daughter. 

My suggestion would be to go preowned (with boxes and papers) Rolex Datejust or Cartier Tank. Both readily available on the second hand market, priced well, and give you the image she desires. Lot's of options on both models, take your time do your research. 

Good luck.


----------



## pauliewalnutslikeswatches (Sep 15, 2020)

Longines, Cartier, Datejust 32 or 34, JLC Reverso.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

gstand said:


> Listen to the lady!......Cartier all the way!
> 
> By the evidence in the picture, she has good taste in both watches and jewelry!


Why thank you. Jewelry is another passion/obsession of mine. I can only do one type of collecting at a time. The yellow diamond is a new toy.


----------



## Choderlot (Jan 9, 2022)

Chopard happy diamonds. My wife loves it and it runs great


----------



## jk24 (Jun 1, 2021)

Agree with others, Cartier is the correct answer and many options within your budget


----------



## LuckyTime35 (Mar 22, 2017)

just buy her an Apple watch, 99% of women prefer it over any 'traditional' watch


----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)

grand seiko lady snowflake. i got it for my wife and she loves it. $2.3 k i think.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Why thank you. Jewelry is another passion/obsession of mine. I can only do one type of collecting at a time. The yellow diamond is a new toy.


My wife recently discovered Alexanderite...talk about going down the 'rabbit hole'.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

I am pretty sure @LauraLovesWatches nailed it from the get-go. Cartier Balon Bleu, Pasha, or Tank would all be killer selections. Strap options may not be as varied as some other watches, but the straps from Cartier are all very cool, and I believe ome of the upscale aftermarkter strap manufacturers can provide some options, too. 

That said, you could buy a Mido Baroncelli Lady Tonneau _and_ the newer small-sized Aquaracer and cover all the bases while still staying way under budget.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> My wife recently discovered Alexanderite...talk about going down the 'rabbit hole'.


I send my deepest sympathies to you and high-fives to the wife. That is an outrageously expensive but oh so COOL choice. I've window shopped a little bit for that one. They are neat and very hard to source.


----------



## Watcho_Libre (7 mo ago)

FlightTime said:


> You may want to consider getting her a slightly more entry level piece, and let it blossom from there. I bought a simple/classic Tissot for my wife as her first watch, as well as a few straps to change it up. After about a year she pulled the trigger on a Nomos, and now she’s eyeballing brands like JLC. I think if you go straight for the Datejust, she won’t totally appreciate what she has.
> 
> I highly recommend Nomos or Tissot, but if you really want to get her something special that is sporty yet elegant, I wouldn’t look any further than Grand Seiko.
> 
> Also, consider taking her to an AD of multiple brands and put a few watches on her wrist. She will know in about 4 seconds what she likes and doesn’t like





FlightTime said:


> You may want to consider getting her a slightly more entry level piece, and let it blossom from there. I bought a simple/classic Tissot for my wife as her first watch, as well as a few straps to change it up. After about a year she pulled the trigger on a Nomos, and now she’s eyeballing brands like JLC. I think if you go straight for the Datejust, she won’t totally appreciate what she has.
> 
> I highly recommend Nomos or Tissot, but if you really want to get her something special that is sporty yet elegant, I wouldn’t look any further than Grand Seiko.
> 
> Also, consider taking her to an AD of multiple brands and put a few watches on her wrist. She will know in about 4 seconds what she likes and doesn’t like


Thanks I appreciate this, it kind of switched my gears to think more entry level. I’m looking strongly at Nomos, good recommendation.


----------



## Watcho_Libre (7 mo ago)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> It's hard to buy for other ladies. We all seem to gravitate in other directions. Many ladies do not care for automatics, but I do. Personally, I adore my Tudor Black Bay gold and silver. It can be had at a substantial discount through Joma shop. It does not have diamonds, but it has an always appropriate "goes with anything" look. The lume is great too. I also love my Tudor Royal. It does have an integrated bracelet, but I just like the look. I don't tend to switch up on bracelets for straps anyhow. I like to be able to wash the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16730955
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and the pics, that Cartier is wonderful. I love black bay 36., wish they had a date on it but it may be a great start and build her collection from there.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

pauliewalnutslikeswatches said:


> Longines, Cartier, Datejust 32 or 34, JLC Reverso.


The Reverso! <3


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

This is a great discussion. I would write more but I agree with Laura on all points, so no need to echo her. You got lots of other good suggestions as well. (I second Raymond Weil’s women’s line.) I just wanted to add to your list these Oris diamond watches I saw when Oris shopping recently. I would love either of these, and both are on straps. All that watchy goodness, plus bling! Top is the Artelier Grande Lune, and bottom is the diamond Aquis.

I’m sure we would all like to know what you choose! Good luck!


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

I may be a snob or something but as I built my collection, I wore my "chi-chi" watches and have all but abandoned some of my entry watches.

My Tissot 1853 chronometer is a lonely, excellent watch.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

otempora said:


> This is a great discussion. I would write more but I agree with Laura on all points, so no need to echo her. You got lots of other good suggestions as well. I just wanted to add as possibilities the Oris diamond watches I saw when Oris shopping recently. I would love either of these, and both are on straps. All that watchy goodness, plus bling! Top is the Artelier Grande Lune, and bottom is the diamond Aquis.
> 
> I’m sure we would all like to know what you choose! Good luck!
> 
> ...


Thank you! and oh my word yes, what a great addition to the list <3 These are fabulously beautiful watches.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Thank you! and oh my word yes, what a great addition to the list <3 These are fabulously beautiful watches.


I ended up getting a little Oris Classic Date, I truly love it. I can only imagine the diamond models in person, if this one’s so pretty. To OP: the Artelier and Aquis are ca. 36mm, while the one below is much smaller at 28.5mm.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

One last pic: the diamond Aquis Date on a blue strap.


----------



## Crosspolytope (Aug 21, 2019)

Zenith has some nice options.


----------



## Crosspolytope (Aug 21, 2019)

I got my wife this one preowned (not a great picture but looks beautiful I’m person). 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb42 (Nov 23, 2021)

How deep down the rabbit hole is she? My girlfriend has taken up an interest in watches and has been wearing my SKX007, or as she calls it my "psycho." Her birthday is next month, so I have long been planning on getting her a watch. I've been subtly showing her watches, and because that's not out of the ordinary and she prefers a watch in the 35-39mm range, she has no idea I'm looking for her rather than myself. The last one I showed her was a quartz white dial Tag Heuer Professional 200 WK1110 and she* loved* it. Problem solved! She loves the 36mm Rolex Explorer - even tried it on at the AD. My thought, though, is baby steps - if she really enjoys watches and it sticks, we'll get there. She just hasn't worn a watch beside my psycho and her Apple Watch, so her tastes might change. I also had a budget to work under, but if that's not a concern for you - go crazy!


----------



## Turn1 (Oct 13, 2021)

Wife is a petite Asian with small wrists. She prefers her Professional models in 40mm, but also uses her 36mm watches in rotation. For your budget, maybe try getting an OP in 36mm which only cost me $5600 back in April when they were released. Hopefully AD will come through in time.


----------



## Watcho_Libre (7 mo ago)

tjb42 said:


> How deep down the rabbit hole is she? My girlfriend has taken up an interest in watches and has been wearing my SKX007, or as she calls it my "psycho." Her birthday is next month, so I have long been planning on getting her a watch. I've been subtly showing her watches, and because that's not out of the ordinary and she prefers a watch in the 35-39mm range, she has no idea I'm looking for her rather than myself. The last one I showed her was a quartz white dial Tag Heuer Professional 200 WK1110 and she* loved* it. Problem solved! She loves the 36mm Rolex Explorer - even tried it on at the AD. My thought, though, is baby steps - if she really enjoys watches and it sticks, we'll get there. She just hasn't worn a watch beside my psycho and her Apple Watch, so her tastes might change. I also had a budget to work under, but if that's not a concern for you - go crazy!


She’s outside the rabbit hole looking in, not sure what’s going on but curious. My spearfish grabbed her attention. That prompted the next statement of , I’d love to have a nice watch. She has an Apple Watch but doesn’t wear it. I usually go for the knock her socks off effect.


----------



## chief-diversity-officer (Sep 17, 2019)

i recommend quartz and no date unless you think your wife will bother to wind and correct the date every now and then. Even with that set up my wife doesnt adjust the time when traveling and prefers to do math on the fly!


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

The correct answer is to take her watch shopping and let her decide. That's always the correct watch gift answer.


----------



## PTesq (8 mo ago)

Longines La Grand Classique. Simple, elegant, small (29mm), slim, quartz and surprisingly robust.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

otempora said:


> I ended up getting a little Oris Classic Date, I truly love it. I can only imagine the diamond models in person, if this one’s so pretty. To OP: the Artelier and Aquis are ca. 36mm, while the one below is much smaller at 28.5mm.
> 
> View attachment 16731764


This is a beautiful classic watch. It goes with everything. I like it very much.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

Turn1 said:


> Wife is a petite Asian with small wrists. She prefers her Professional models in 40mm, but also uses her 36mm watches in rotation. For your budget, maybe try getting an OP in 36mm which only cost me $5600 back in April when they were released. Hopefully AD will come through in time.
> View attachment 16732328


This watch in particular is so well suited for a lady. I love that blue dial.


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

CMSgt Bo said:


> My wife recently discovered Alexanderite...talk about going down the 'rabbit hole'.


Yikes!.....that's a great (but expensive) choice!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

gstand said:


> Yikes!.....that's a great (but expensive) choice!


Who knew such things existed? 

In an attempt to stay on-topic, my wife prefers the smaller sports watches by Tag, Omega, Doxa, and DJ's by Rolex. Her go-to for almost 20 years has been what she calls 'The Beast', a 29mm Plat/Steel Yachtmaster. It's become her GADA watch.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm lucky. Although my wife only really likes jewelry as a gift, she not a diva. Cost and brand are not what is important to her, just how it looks on her. She is not into the horology like I am with watches, therefore a Bering solar watch, or a Bulova on a nice bracelet is fine with her. Heck, she wears the Timex Weekender I got her for a Christmas stocking stuffer more often than any of her other watches. She has me change the straps to fit her mood/wardrobe.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

It’s gorgeous! Now is a nice time for lovers of blue dials. In the past there’s been no shortage of dark blue dials on watches, but the lighter variants are new to me and so pleasing. Turquoise, “Tiffany blue,” steely sky blue—bring ‘em all on! I don’t mean to hog OP’s thread. Maybe we need a thread for blue dials if there’s no recent one. 



LauraLovesWatches said:


> This watch in particular is so well suited for a lady. I love that blue dial.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

otempora said:


> It’s gorgeous! Now is a nice time for lovers of blue dials. In the past there’s been no shortage of dark blue dials on watches, but the lighter variants are new to me and so pleasing. Turquoise, “Tiffany blue,” steely sky blue—bring ‘em all on! I don’t mean to hog OP’s thread. Maybe we need a thread for blue dials if there’s no recent one.


He did come to the lady's forum to ask about lady's watches. Hear from the ladies he shall >. The Tiffany blue dials make me happy!


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> He did come to the lady's forum to ask about lady's watches. Hear from the ladies he shall >. The Tiffany blue dials make me happy!


It’s good to see a thread in this forum pop, isn’t it?

I’ve been ogling this particular blue watch for a while. It’ll probably happen at some point. I currently prefer a strap to a bracelet, but the effect of the steel bracelet does make for an overall stunning watch.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

I have the Presage cocktail time 'ice blue' Sky Diving. It is stunning. I put mine on a jubillee Miltat bracelet. It comes with a patent leather strap with blue stitching which I will probably revert to wearing my tux.


otempora said:


> It’s good to see a thread in this forum pop, isn’t it?
> 
> I’ve been ogling this particular blue watch for a while. It’ll probably happen at some point. I currently prefer a strap to a bracelet, but the effect of the steel bracelet does make for an overall stunning watch.
> 
> View attachment 16733911


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

otempora said:


> It’s good to see a thread in this forum pop, isn’t it?
> 
> I’ve been ogling this particular blue watch for a while. It’ll probably happen at some point. I currently prefer a strap to a bracelet, but the effect of the steel bracelet does make for an overall stunning watch.
> 
> View attachment 16733911


This is a fantastic pick for a collection. I've always liked the smoky blue men's version. I would have no problem wearing it.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

SigDigit said:


> I have the Presage cocktail time 'ice blue' Sky Diving. It is stunning. I put mine on a jubillee Miltat bracelet. It comes with a patent leather strap with blue stitching which I will probably revert to wearing my tux.


You just cannot go wrong with this watch.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Who knew such things existed?
> 
> In an attempt to stay on-topic, my wife prefers the smaller sports watches by Tag, Omega, Doxa, and DJ's by Rolex. Her go-to for almost 20 years has been what she calls 'The Beast', a 29mm Plat/Steel Yachtmaster. It's become her GADA watch.


" 'The Beast', a 29mm Plat/Steel Yachtmaster"
This is a watch I wish I could afford, It is so classic. <3 I've eyed them.


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

As a woman on this forum, I can concur with many of the options shared. On the high-budget side, I love the Grand Seiko snowflake, Omega Constellation and Aqua Terra, and pretty much any Cartier. Mid-range I think Longines has some of the nicest options for women, and I chose a Longines Conquest Classic automatic for my 50th bday present. For entry level, I don’t think you can get any more beautiful than the Seiko Presage cocktail time series. Good luck, OP!


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

I would strongly recommend not getting her a Seiko. The quality control sucks and their ladies' watches aren't very interesting. You could get an automatic Cartier Ballon Bleu from an AD for under $7k. I'd recommend the 36mm size.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

"Everyday use....elegance...date function is important...a little sporty...diamonds and a date....31-37mm...strap options..."

The AquaTerra, Baume-et-Mercier Classima, Rado Hyperchrome, and Zenith Elite will get you a date, diamonds, and potentially changeable straps. The Baume Riviera is more sporty. The Longines Conquest Classic with black MOP and diamond markers looks beautiful.


----------



## JackDash (Apr 21, 2018)

Since you’re in the dj list, get an between …. tissot has some nice autos for women … and a lot are classic style .. not to obnoxious or old women styles


----------



## JNottoli (11 mo ago)

Everyone's naming brands & looks.

Did anyone ask what she wants; what her tastes are?

Her birthday's not yet, so tip your hand: "I'd like to get you a nice watch."

Then research & purchase TOGETHER.

Major points on a plan like that. Would be for my wife.

Research and window shop - ADs, stores, online - whatever.

"I want an X." Then, the two of you go after it.

Put it in a nice box & wait for the day.

It will be an awesome birthday.

Then, her future collecting will be based on her developing knowledge and desires.

That's what I'd do.


----------



## Watcho_Libre (7 mo ago)

JNottoli said:


> Everyone's naming brands & looks.
> 
> Did anyone ask what she wants; what her tastes are?
> 
> ...


I appreciate the feedback. It’s funny, recently I was showing her mother and her sister ideas I had for her - many recommended on this sub- and unknowingly she overheard so I did just what you suggested and brought her opinion into the mix. I usually have her taste pegged down really well but I was surprised. She said no to JLC, no to Cartier, she liked an Omega seamaster which was not surprising but not as much as others. Believe it or not, her top pick is a Seiko Astron GPS solar STXD009, next is the Muhle Gladhutte Promare Lady or the Zenith Defy Midnight. So I’ll definitely be getting the Seiko but in addition I’ll likely get the Zenith too. I love the Zenith Defy line.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

Watcho_Libre said:


> I appreciate the feedback. It’s funny, recently I was showing her mother and her sister ideas I had for her - many recommended on this sub- and unknowingly she overheard so I did just what you suggested and brought her opinion into the mix. I usually have her taste pegged down really well but I was surprised. She said no to JLC, no to Cartier, she liked an Omega seamaster which was not surprising but not as much as others. Believe it or not, her top pick is a Seiko Astron GPS solar STXD009, next is the Muhle Gladhutte Promare Lady or the Zenith Defy Midnight. So I’ll definitely be getting the Seiko but in addition I’ll likely get the Zenith too. I love the Zenith Defy line.


The Seiko and the Zenith are both very attractive, and the Seiko is practical in the way you thought she’d want. I love how this all turned out. Now I have to go look at that Zenith again 😻


----------



## JNottoli (11 mo ago)

Watcho_Libre said:


> I appreciate the feedback. It’s funny, recently I was showing her mother and her sister ideas I had for her - many recommended on this sub- and unknowingly she overheard so I did just what you suggested and brought her opinion into the mix. I usually have her taste pegged down really well but I was surprised. She said no to JLC, no to Cartier, she liked an Omega seamaster which was not surprising but not as much as others. Believe it or not, her top pick is a Seiko Astron GPS solar STXD009, next is the Muhle Gladhutte Promare Lady or the Zenith Defy Midnight. So I’ll definitely be getting the Seiko but in addition I’ll likely get the Zenith too. I love the Zenith Defy line.


Happy Birthday to Her!

We have two(?) winners!

I have two Seiko Solars - nice calibers. I recently got a Citizen EcoDrive - we'll see which is best! 

Charge the Solar according to the directions & it lasts a long time.

And the Zenith - nice! Does it have that star field at the top? That dark blue dial.... But, not YOU and certainly not ME.


----------



## JLPP (May 12, 2017)

I'm happy she has liked your hobby, and that you are now looking for a watch for her. Here's my thing... I get scared of getting my wife too interested in watches, I mean, I can see what that interest did to me . Does anybody else feel this way, or am I just a selfish monster?


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Cartier Tank Must in small quartz is about 3K
I've never met a woman that wears watches and did not like the Cartier Tank


----------

